# Mud Madness 8/27



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Dang none of me!


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Sanative said:


> Dang none of me!


There's 1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks awesome... Now what did you all break. Lol


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Ahh i didn't even see that one. Did you see the video i made on the way out? I wish i could've stayed longer!


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Didn't break to much. A can am broke front prop shaft, few tires blown off the bead, a few axles. Simple stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks fun....we don't have hardly any mud down here, most of the main holes are dried up hard and now its like rock climbing lol.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for sharing!


----------



## skyscraper38 (Jun 25, 2009)

I had a great time at the park some really good holes out there. Met some really nice people and hope to be back for another ride soon!


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

^ Same here!


----------

